# Why Did I Not Wait For The Diesel?????



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

I bought a new Cruze LS cash a year ago and now the new diesel is available. I really like the LS but much better fuel mileage has got me thinking of trading in the Cruze LS and getting the Cruze diesel. There is really no incentives on this car and if I do buy it will be towards the end of the year but on Monday I need to have my LS in to the dealer for a oil change. I think that maybe I will just take one out for a test drive as the dealer has one available and has all the options I do want. I am just going to have to resist the urge to buy now. :th_coolio:


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Mikeske said:


> I bought a new Cruze LS cash a year ago and now the new diesel is available. I really like the LS but much better fuel mileage has got me thinking of trading in the Cruze LS and getting the Cruze diesel. There is really no incentives on this car and if I do buy it will be towards the end of the year but on Monday I need to have my LS in to the dealer for a oil change. I think that maybe I will just take one out for a test drive as the dealer has one available and has all the options I do want. I am just going to have to resist the urge to buy now. :th_coolio:


I love my diesel Cruze, but in your position any fuel saving would be totally blown away with the loss in value on a 12 month old car. Why not wait for the new model (2015) and if you like it change then and if not superceded models but still new go at a good price. Just a thought?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Mikeske said:


> I bought a new Cruze LS cash a year ago and now the new diesel is available. I really like the LS but much better fuel mileage has got me thinking of trading in the Cruze LS and getting the Cruze diesel. There is really no incentives on this car and if I do buy it will be towards the end of the year but on Monday I need to have my LS in to the dealer for a oil change. I think that maybe I will just take one out for a test drive as the dealer has one available and has all the options I do want. I am just going to have to resist the urge to buy now. :th_coolio:


Depending on the deal you got on the '12, you might not lose too much money. I was able to get $1000 off the diesel, I am sure others will be able to do better, but I felt that was fair for a brand new model.


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

Well I ended up going to the dealer today and did a test drive. I was blown away by the torque and the smooth operating of the engine. I let the dealer work the numbers and I accepted the offer. I lost three K on the LS. I wrote the cash check and drove my charcoal grey 
Cruze home. My wife decided we had to go to the store for groceries.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice! What are your impressions of it so far? Any pictures?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Is it the Diesel that has you enthralled with starks ? Pull the trigger pimp daddy and enjoy the pain of ownership !

We Want you to be as happy as we are with the cruzen . Post all three of those pics now , and real soon .


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Mikeske

Congrats on the Cruze Diesel purchase! Enjoy it and feel free to contact me of you have any questions.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Mikeske said:


> Well I ended up going to the dealer today and did a test drive. I was blown away by the torque and the smooth operating of the engine. I let the dealer work the numbers and I accepted the offer. I lost three K on the LS. I wrote the cash check and drove my charcoal grey
> Cruze home. My wife decided we had to go to the store for groceries.


Congrats on your new Cruze D.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

brian v said:


> Is it the Diesel that has you enthralled with starks ? Pull the trigger pimp daddy and enjoy the pain of ownership !
> 
> We Want you to be as happy as we are with the cruzen . Post all three of those pics now , and real soon .


Nah, I'm not interested in the Diesel but it's cool to see others buying and supporting the Diesel Cruze. I still want my 1LT with all the fixings but I gotta wait. Who knows, maybe I'll never get the Cruze but if the economy were better and my student loans would disappear, I'd have my Cruze by now, but since that's not the case, I'm Cruze-less!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Nah, I'm not interested in the Diesel but it's cool to see others buying and supporting the Diesel Cruze. I still want my 1LT with all the fixings but I gotta wait. Who knows, maybe I'll never get the Cruze but if the economy were better and my student loans would disappear, I'd have my Cruze by now, but since that's not the case, I'm Cruze-less!


You could buy my 2013 Cruze LTZ RS then I would have a excuse to buy a 2014 Cruze LTZ RS in Blue Ray.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> You could buy my 2013 Cruze LTZ RS then I would have a excuse to buy a 2014 Cruze LTZ RS in Blue Ray.


Oh you would like that wouldn't you? Haha! If I can't have my 1LT you can't have your 2014 LTZ RS!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Oh you would like that wouldn't you? Haha! If I can't have my 1LT you can't have your 2014 LTZ RS!


It was worth a shot.


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

One 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel. I really like the fuel economy I was getting right at 48.9 MPG on the 50 mile trip home to get my wife and then to drive her to the dealership to have her turn over her key for the 2012 Cruze. The only reason that I went with the Diesel was the fact that I have a 51 mile one way commute and I wanted something more economical for my commute. I was happy with the 2012 but the deal was to sweet to pass up. Some of the things that got me was the fact that the Diesel is actually quieter then the 1.8 liter twin cam and the car cruises at lower RPM (250 RPM less). The ride is similar but a littler softer but the tires are at 40 PSI.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Mikeske said:


> View attachment 15487
> One 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel. I really like the fuel economy I was getting right at 48.9 MPG on the 50 mile trip home to get my wife and then to drive her to the dealership to have her turn over her key for the 2012 Cruze. The only reason that I went with the Diesel was the fact that I have a 51 mile one way commute and I wanted something more economical for my commute. I was happy with the 2012 but the deal was to sweet to pass up.


Nice color. Any more pics?


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

Here are some more pictures of the new car. I have just finished giving it a waxing and putting Aaqupel glass treatment on it (something like Rain X but last a lot longer).


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Now that I see the grey in a cloudy picture, I really really like it, I have seen the color on the 2013 spring edition and didn't think much about it! But I have to say, I should stick to blue ray! lol


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Mikeske said:


> View attachment 15488
> View attachment 15489
> View attachment 15490
> Here are some more pictures of the new car. I have just finished giving it a waxing and putting Aaqupel glass treatment on it (something like Rain X but last a lot longer).


Nice. Looks like they improve the color over last years backup camera.

Have you checked to see if you have the guidance lines?


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

I really liked the Blue Topaz but Chevrolet in their wisdom discontinued it and the gray was my 2nd choice last year. I also wanted leather and the Eco model did not offer it so I just went with the LS and added a after market cruise control. The big thing for me was the dealer did not have a 2nd sticker on any of the diesels and the choices was silver, cream or the gray. I choose the gray as I did not want sunroof and all the leaks we get from them here is Washington state.


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Nice. Looks like they improve the color over last years backup camera.
> 
> Have you checked to see if you have the guidance lines?


 NO I have not yet check to see if gradient lines are available on this yet.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Nice. Looks like they improve the color over last years backup camera.
> 
> Have you checked to see if you have the guidance lines?


Yeah, the camera's coloring/contrasting does looks a tad better in that picture but I wouldn't count on it being because of any kind of upgrade to the camera or changes from Chevy. It might just be the lighting from outside or maybe the camera he took it with, that's making it look better. 

So far all the pictures of 2014 cruzes with the backup camera that I've seen still haven't shown the backup lines so I'd bet my life that the 2014 cruzes still don't have them. I would think chevy would take the time to get cameras that have the guidance lines for the new 2014's (especially when they keep upping the prices) but that would be asking for too much! They want to save all the upgrade goodies for the 2015's!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Yeah, the camera's coloring/contrasting does looks a tad better in that picture but I wouldn't count on it being because of any kind of upgrade to the camera or changes from Chevy. It might just be the lighting from outside or maybe the camera he took it with that's making it look better.
> 
> So far all the pictures of 2014 cruzes with the backup camera that I've seen still haven't shown the backup lines so I'd bet my life that the 2014 cruzes still don't have them. I would think chevy would take the time to get cameras that have the guidance lines for the new 2014's (especially when they keep upping the prices) but that would be asking for too much! They want to say all the upgrade goodies for the 2015's!


Yep. I guess it was wishful thinking.


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

All the pictures were taken with a iPhone 5 and the pictures were not enhanced.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Congrats on the new car. Looks just like mine, very sexy. You will definitely enjoy it. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Congrats on the Cruze and thanks for posting the pictures. Please let me know if you have any questions about your Cruze, warranty or locating a service department.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## EROracing (Mar 11, 2013)

Is that tungsten metallic? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

EROracing said:


> Is that tungsten metallic?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yes it is.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks nice! At ~48-49 mpg, you should be saving a bit on fuel over the LS, and have a better-driving car to boot.


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

The short review. I have driven the car a 263.7 miles and I like the Mylink for the fuel stations listed and the fact that it mates and plays nicely with my iPhone. I decided tonight to check the fuel mileage and I refilled and it took exactly 5 gallons of diesel for a average of 52.74 MPG. I have a habit of only driving at 60 MPH even in the 70 MPH zones. I set the cruise control and then hug the right lane. I have found that the tires make a funny noise but I heard it before on my sons Pruis which have the same Goodyear Assurance tires. The diesel is a lot quieter then the LS as the engine noise is a lot more muted and Chevy should consider giving all of the non Eco models the same noise insulation. My old Cruze LS was quiet but the engine note on it sounding like it was working harder at the same speeds and at 60 MPH the LS was running around 2150-2300 RPM and the diesel is running at 1800-1900 RPM. 

The other thing is the LS felt like a substantial car but the Diesel felt several degrees more so. The comfort level with the leather seating is much better and I also like the heated seats boy do they feel good on my 55 year old frame. I really like the diesel now and getting close to 20 MPG better fuel economy is a bonus.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow! I love to read these personal experiences that new buyers are having with the Cruze Diesel. I am so glad that you are enjoying it!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

A update to this and a opinion. 

I have now driven the Cruze Diesel for the last week and I have gotten 820 miles on the car since I bought. I hm doing short fuel runs and I really like the fuel economy of this car. I am averaging at 50-52 miles per gallon and I am riding in a comfortable car that is not jarring. Today I decided to finally opened it up as I was working today and I was running a little late for work. I found the fuel averaging was slightly better running at speed limited speed of 70 instead of 60 MPH, I am not sure if it has something to do with the temperatures and humidity but the car seemed to do better at the higher speeds (could be that the grille shutters were closed) I really do not know.

This car really is enjoyable to know that the EPA averages are under shooting the real fuel savings and the car just runs smooth as silk. I am now really happy with the car and am glad that I went diesel.

Now for a opinion. I think that GM should invest in putting diesels across all the car lines as a option. The 2.0 liter should also be offered in the Sonic, Verano, and the Malibu. This is a great engine and having the option of diesel power would really be nice in any of the cars that GM offers.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Now imagine what the MPG could be if it got a manual trans. Glad it worked out for the better.


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

I would have still gone for a automatic, the manual transmission is great for mileage but having a bad back and problems feeling properly in my left foot prevents me from having standard transmissions. I can still drive manuals but only when my back is not bothering me.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Mikeske said:


> A update to this and a opinion.
> 
> I have now driven the Cruze Diesel for the last week and I have gotten 820 miles on the car since I bought. I hm doing short fuel runs and I really like the fuel economy of this car. I am averaging at 50-52 miles per gallon and I am riding in a comfortable car that is not jarring. Today I decided to finally opened it up as I was working today and I was running a little late for work. I found the fuel averaging was slightly better running at speed limited speed of 70 instead of 60 MPH, I am not sure if it has something to do with the temperatures and humidity but the car seemed to do better at the higher speeds (could be that the grille shutters were closed) I really do not know.
> 
> ...


The Malibu, which will be a new car to Australia will have a 2.4 petrol and a 2.0 TD engine options.

Found this on Malibu:

http://www.qt.com.au/news/road-test-review-holden-malibu/1907591/


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mikeske said:


> I would have still gone for a automatic, the manual transmission is great for mileage but having a bad back and problems feeling properly in my left foot prevents me from having standard transmissions. I can still drive manuals but only when my back is not bothering me.


 Well the auto has manual settings right. Once you go stick, you are pretty much stuck with stick.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Went in for an oil change, came out with a new car. Lost 3k but Meh, will probably make up on interest and gas savings.

#firstworldproblems

Congrats on the new ride. Saw that color on the road and I couldn't take my eyes off of it.



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Mikeske said:


> Now for a opinion. I think that GM should invest in putting diesels across all the car lines as a option. The 2.0 liter should also be offered in the Sonic, Verano, and the Malibu.


If GM would have offered the 2.0TD in the Equinox I would have bought that instead. There are no engine options I care for in the Thetas. The 2.4L suffers from too many issues and the 3.0/3.6 is too hard on fuel in real world MPGs. I wanted to buy a Diesel Cruze but after waiting 2+years we needed a car.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Congrats Mike, We have 2500 on our Diesel now with a lifetime average of 42, but like you we see around 45-48 MPG with the cruise set to 70-75 and if you drive the car smartly and find the right speed it likes for any given day. Its easy to exceed 50+ MPG on a commute to work as long as you don't sit in traffic. We love ours as well. We have a bluetooth issue and random My link reboots, but have not had the my link restart in 2 weeks so maybe it "fixed" it self. I'm not sure how your car is but our neutral idle switch is a little slow re-engaging the transmission. Going to have that looked at when we take it in for its first oil change in about 3 weeks.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Aussie said:


> The Malibu, which will be a new car to Australia will have a 2.4 petrol and a 2.0 TD engine options.
> 
> Found this on Malibu:
> 
> http://www.qt.com.au/news/road-test-review-holden-malibu/1907591/


Y'all always get the cool **** wtf lol I'm moving to Australia.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Y'all always get the cool **** wtf lol I'm moving to Australia.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



but them Aussies, have like 20 of the "Worlds deadliest creatures" On all the Tv shows. f#$* those giant spiders that crawl in your shoes, Snakes, Sharks, Gators. I'll keep my gas engines.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

rescueswimmer said:


> but them Aussies, have like 20 of the "Worlds deadliest creatures" On all the Tv shows. f#$* those giant spiders that crawl in your shoes, Snakes, Sharks, Gators. I'll keep my gas engines.


What? No sense of *wild* adventure? *Crocodile Dundee *will surely be disappointed !


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

rescueswimmer said:


> but them Aussies, have like 20 of the "Worlds deadliest creatures" On all the Tv shows. f#$* those giant spiders that crawl in your shoes, Snakes, Sharks, Gators. I'll keep my gas engines.


You guys watch too many TV shows, while there are the top ten deadliest snakes in the world here they really aren't a problem for 90% of the people. And the other 10% cope quite well as they know what they are doing. I grew up in the country and never heard of anybody dying of snake bite. Crocodiles are more dangerous but are only in the North of Australia. Sharks on the other hand should be treated with respect.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

What about all those FN spiders?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

rescueswimmer said:


> What about all those FN spiders?


There are spiders all over the world and the big ones they talk about are harmless. Most poison spiders are not very big and people are hardly ever bitten and only people with an allergy get seriously ill. There have been very few fatalities from them. We don't have to check our shoes or anything like that in the cities. Unless there are no spiders in the US it is no more dangerous here.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Congrats on your new Cruze Mike!! Let me know if you ever have any questions. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


*fixed
Edit: Mike bought it, Mick was a joke. (Bad one probably)


----------

